# 'stemwheel' boxcar brake gear?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonder if anyone can provide a pic or reference to the actual brake wheel assembly on an old style brake wheel? I can't find any detail pics so far. Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

took a quick run through my photos...








This shot of a Frisco Caboose brakewheel shows a typical wheel.









Using the club for leverage
At his feet is a pawl ratchet and stopperr and a U bracket below the sill with a space to wind a chain around the shaft.

I'd suggest looking at detail parts for HO or On3 a catalog should have clear pics or drawings.

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not what you are looking for but since you are talking hand brakes.
http://www.trainweb.org/nwrp/brks/brks.htm


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Great pics! Thanks for posting them. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Guess every mf'r had his own design. I was hoping to find some detail of the bottom end of this type of rig. Obviously, the intent was to replicate the detail of the chain/cable that I guess set the brakes. I have some Ozark flat pawl/rachet flat plates I use on logging cars. I guess the 'rod' would extend through and connect to a chain? Bill
[url="


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There are lots of drawings of brake rigging in old MRs. Did you want with or without air? Old style? new style? 

The basic of the hand brake is it wound up a chain and pulled on the rigging


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

With air, old style! Thanks for anything you've got. Bill


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.steamfreightcars.com/modeling/articles/brakes.pdf 
http://www.tpub.com/content/armytransportation/TM-55-203/TM-55-2030066.htm


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

At the bottom of the rod in your pic you can see half of the bracket, the chain gets wound inside it as the end of the rod uses the hole through the plate as a bearing. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey wait a minute. That brake staff isn't vertical! Dock that guy points and tell him to get it right!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the info! This opens up all kinds of possibilities. I pulled the plastic wheel off one of my Bachmann boxcars to look at ways to make a working ......at least in part.... 'system'. First thing that came to me was you'd need car mounted couplers. Next, I guess some Ozark, or other, metal brake wheels. I've got a supply of threaded 2-56 rod and a bunch of 0-80 and 2-56 brass nuts/bolts. A little work to make the brakeman's platform. Would make a neat project for 'automation', got just the figure, too. Any pics, Mik, of what the linkage would look like on a simple logging car. Working brakes....Hhmm. I sure do like the first pic of that red caboose! Bill


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

My Bachmann Brakeman........rides behind my Class D 4 truck Shay and sets the brake going downhill......I think! Keep watching, but I never see him doing anything.
a href="http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/...akeman.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooooops I mis labelled it, she's a Pennsy caboose!
I cropped for the detail, here she is in all her glory! 

She caught my eye as a future project cause there just aren't enough outside braced cars;










Put her on Arch bar trucks and she'd be modern on my pike!
The screening material on the ladder appears to be anti-vandal added at the park, non prototype.

John


----------

